
Why Andreessen Horowitz Invested in Foursquare - jayliew
http://bhorowitz.com/2010/06/29/why-andreessen-horowitz-invested-in-foursquare/
======
neilc
Foursquare is one of the few startups that I actively dislike (because they
are responsible for much more noise than signal). At least in my mind, their
brand represents some of the worst "Web 2.0"-era narcissism.

Their growth is certainly impressive, but I really wonder how useful
Foursquare will be, outside tech enthusiasts living in big cities.

~~~
arnorhs
"Dislike" is a strong word. You may not find much use for it. But in ways, I
agree. I especially hate all the "I'm here" status updates in my twitter feed.
Maybe I'll change my mind when I finally get a smartphone, but until then it
seems useless.

~~~
benmathes
I have a smartphone now, and foursquare still has a terrible signal/noise
ratio. What I wish is a service _like_ foursquare to come along that does the
auto-checkin and broadcasting of location _to your selected list of private
contacts_. I don't want to check in and see what people are up to, I want to
be notified when people I like happen to be near me.

~~~
axod
It still seems like a small feature to be added to a phone, rather than a
complete startup company to me though.

~~~
benmathes
Any android phone with location information has it -- it's called "google
lattitude", but as far as I can tell it just broadcasts your location to
EVERYONE.

------
waterlesscloud
I was explaining Foursquare to my non-techie but multiple-restaurant-owning
brother last week. The location based check in and social aspects made him
think it was neat, maybe something he'd try.

When I explained mayorships and how 4SQ is really a universal customer loyalty
rewards system, he got excited.

------
hooande
Why do I feel that #2 is the most important thing on this list? I'd imagine
that any VC firm would invest in a company that is "growing faster than
Twitter did", no matter who the CEO was or what the specific market was.

From all of my experience with VCs, they are primarily driven by usage graphs
that go up and to the right. Traction seems to cure all ills.

~~~
coffeemug
_I come from a state that raises corn and cotton and cockleburs and Democrats,
and frothy eloquence neither convinces nor satisfies me. I am from Missouri.
You have got to show me._

There's nothing wrong with expecting results.

------
jfornear
I don't _get_ Foursquare from a users' perspective, but the possibilities of
location-based marketing make it a no-brainer investment from a business
standpoint. Their situation is the inverse of Twitter searching for a business
model, if that makes sense. Foursquare just needs to figure out how to appeal
to "normals" and they will be golden.

------
thinkbohemian
I'm wondering why Foursquare as opposed to any of their other competitors?
Other than numbers, how does a VC choose between Gowalla & Four Square
(assuming they're give both as options)

------
Scott_MacGregor
I think FourSquare has a unique concept. A lot of people find it attractive
enough to use it regularly. Add to that a good team, and I think Andreessen
Horowitz's investment is going to pay off quite well for them.

